# Beautiful evening on the water



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Nothing beats this :


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*This comes close*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*Almost forgot these*








No bubbas last night but it was a steady pull , even with the full moon .


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*awesome*

Beautiful weather and great pullage......can't ask for much more........


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*this one might be close*


----------

